# Free - Xbox 3mth game pass discount code



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all.

I've just bought an headset from Amazon for my PS4 and it came with a discount code for a 3mth Xbox game pass to drop the price to £15.99

Not sure if that price is any good but if anyone would like the code, reply to this thread and I'll PM the code over, FOC of course.

Redeem thru Amazon to get the discounted price.

1st come, 1st served.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes please they are normally 23.99


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

PM inbound pal with a screen shot of the redeem process via Amazon.


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

Damn I’m too late for this one


----------



## Olivia (5 mo ago)

Xbox Game Pass members can save up to 20% off select games in the Xbox Game Pass library, plus up to 10% off related game add-ons.


----------

